# 28W33B crt toshiba packed up????



## tatlikus (Jan 21, 2009)

hello all,
before making a final decision I decided to ask to the knowledgeable, clever, intelligent people here what to do? :smile:
basically, the view was turning green based sometimes, and sometimes as green lines at top and bottom, and yesterday finally it turned complete green with white horizontal lines. i can hear the sound as weak at the background but the view is green now. :whistling:
i checked all the connections.
it is about 8.5 years old.
has it packed up or is there an easy solution? but i really dont want to take it to repairs as its so heavy. is there anything that i can do else?
thank you very much in advance. :flowers:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi tatlikus :wave:

Unless you familiar with CRT-technology, it can be dangerous inside the monitor (voltages up to 26,000V) and, at 8.5 years old, it would cost almost as much to repair as getting a new monitor.

Also, once old-tech starts to break down, it tends to start a chain-reaction through all t'other areas, so something else will very likely die soon :sigh:


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

These are the classic symptoms of a failed CRT. If that is the case it is time for a new TV. It could be something else but only a qualified technician could determine this. It is dangerous for anyone to troubleshoot a CRT TV unless they have the required knowledge and skills. Actually, even opening the case with the power turned off is strongly discouraged. The high voltage could be over 30,000 volts and will be present for a considerable period of time after power is removed.


----------



## tatlikus (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello WereBo and LMiller7 :smile:
I really appreciate your advices. 
as a last step, i tried another vga cable, the problem remains the same.
thank you. :flowers:


----------



## fzabkar (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm not familiar with your TV chassis, but intermittent green could be due to dry solder joints on the CRT neck board. Another possibility could be dirty connections at the CRT socket.

Here is a service manual:
TOSHIBA 28W33B CH AK37 SM Service Manual free download, schematics, eeprom, repair info for electronics

TV voltages can be very dangerous, blah, blah, blah.


----------

